# Code PIN Verrouillage suite mise à jour MAVERICKS



## nassim13 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à un achat en décembre 2011 sur Leboncoin, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook pro. (Je possède la facture de l'acheteur + la correspondance mail précédant l'achat).

Tout allait bien jusqu'à hier soir et l'envie de mettre à jour Snow leopard pour OSX Mavericks.

Suite à l'installation de mavericks et ma connection à mon réseau internet, j'ai un écran gris avec la requête  "saisissez le code PIN de verrouillage  de votre système pour déverrouiller ce Mac".

je ne possède pas ce code PIN, et j'ai tout mes documents de travail à l'intérieur!

quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

Je répète j'ai tout les justificatifs d'achats...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2013)

un truc comme ca?
là
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/code-pin-1065342.html

si c'est le cas
y a du verrouillage par l'ancien proprio 
(verrouillage icloud find my mac)

contacter l'ancien proprio pour qu'il corrige


----------



## nassim13 (24 Octobre 2013)

J'essaye de le contacter sur facebook et par mail ( le téléphone sur la facture ne correspond  plus), mais il ne répond pas!

Est il possible de récupérer les données sur mon disque dure avant de tout formater ou de tenter le tout pour le tout ?

Et sinon quelqu'un sait si les apple stores sont capables de le débloquer? 

Cordialement?


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2013)

Etonnant ce verrouillage après presque 2 ans ? Je me demande comment l'ancien proprio a pu le faire si tu utilises un autre compte ID Apple ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2013)

*peux tu confirmer que l'écran qui se présente  c'est bien identique à l'image postée sur l'autre fil?


> Etonnant ce verrouillage après presque 2 ans ? Je me demande comment  l'ancien proprio a pu le faire si tu utilises un autre compte ID Apple ?


même interrogation



nassim13
Après achat as  tu utilisé le mac tel quel?
c'est à dire par exemple en utilisant  le compte de l'ancien proprio?

as tu ta propre ID Apple?
(en theorie, c'est perso et  n'est pas transmis en cas de revente, mais parfois un vendeur ...oublie les bonnes manips à faire avant une vente))


je vois divers autres possibles

*l'ancien proprio a completement oublié qu'il avait activé ca sur ce mac, pour raison X a fait des manips icloud recentes et aurait activé le blocage , par exemple en croyant bloquer un autre appareil ou par accident
il peut même avoir enclenché EFFACEMENT des données

*bug 




nassim13 a dit:


> Est il possible de récupérer les données sur mon disque dure avant de tout formater ou de tenter le tout pour le tout ?


ben en theorie tu aurais du le faire régulierement depuis 2O11 
(time machine ou clone)

et ce blocage est precisement fait pour...verrouiller l'accès intrusif
( intrusif ici au sens que techniquement ca semble encore le mac de l'ancien proprio et tu es vu comme un "intrus")



> Et sinon quelqu'un sait si les apple stores sont capables de le débloquer?


si eux estiment que la preuve de proprieté légitime est valide, ca pourrait etre fait


----------



## nassim13 (25 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> *peux tu confirmer que l'écran qui se présente  c'est bien identique à l'image postée sur l'autre fil?
> 
> même interrogation
> 
> ...


Bonsoir tout le monde,


Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses et désolé de vous répondre si tard (retour du boulot).

Pour répondre aux questions de "Pascalformac", à l'achat de mon mac j'ai effacé le contenu du mac et j'ai réinstaller Snow léopard sur ma machine.

A ce moment là, je n'ai eu aucun problème avec mon mac, et je n'ai jamais utilisé iCloud (rumeur sur le cloud hacké).

Or lors de la mise à jour pour installer OSX Mavericks, lors de l'installation on me demande de configurer iCloud et je saute le pas!

Une fois avoir téléchargé le logiciel complètement je prend mon mac et rejoins des amis sur une terrasse! Pendant la discussion avec les amis je lance l'installation (pas de wifi)...

L'installation se fait sans problème j'utilise même mon mac, content de la mise à jour.

Je décide de faire un partage de connexion pour surfer sur le web et là.... écran gris avec demande de saisir ce fameux PIN de Verrouillage à 4 chiffres!

pour info 30 min au tel avec le service apple et aucune réponse de leur part.

En espérant vous avoir donné le max d'info pour obtenir une ...aide


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

slt


comme indiqué, c'est pour empêcher toute intrusion dans le mac, 
si chez APPLE, ils mont pu t'aider cela risque d'être difficile de notre part 

bonne chance qd meme


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

nassim13 a dit:


> à l'achat de mon mac j'ai effacé le contenu du mac et j'ai réinstaller Snow léopard sur ma machine.


ok
donc l'ancien proprio n'est pas en jeu là dedans

par contre  à présent  on peut présumer que c'est lié à tes manips

(install maveriks  et compte icloud à toi,partage)

ca pourrait etre un couac de log icloud

ou bug icloud  partage mavericks
(difficile à dire l'OS n'a officiellement que quelques jours)


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2013)

En effet, c'est depuis Mavericks, par contre c'est étonnant, vu que j'ai fait l'installation. Comment est-ce possible de passer sans code, vu que l'on ne pas aller plus loin étant donné que ce code de protection est demandé une 2ème fois, pour vérification ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> En effet, c'est depuis Mavericks, par contre c'est étonnant, vu que j'ai fait l'installation. Comment est-ce possible de passer sans code, vu que l'on ne pas aller plus loin étant donné que ce code de protection est demandé une 2ème fois, pour vérification ?


en extrapolation
sous mavericks il y a gestion des mots de passes via icloud et keychain

ce qui est assez "amusant" c'est que par exemple un mot de passe "sûr" ( disons de 25 caracteres en maj et minuscule,chiffres symboles et lettres mélangés ) est  tributaire d' un  banal code pin à 4 chiffres

ca fait peur
(et d'ailleurs ca cause sec là dessus )


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2013)

J'ai oublié de préciser que c'est pendant l'installation de Mavericks que ce code PIN est demandé. S'il n'est pas tapé 2 fois, l'installation ne peut pas se poursuivre. Alors il est où le truc ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai oublié de préciser que c'est pendant l'installation de Mavericks que ce code PIN est demandé. S'il n'est pas tapé 2 fois, l'installation ne peut pas se poursuivre. Alors il est où le truc ?


ne serait ce pas à cause de ce que je mentionnais ?
gestion des mots de passe via icloud
demande qui alors est explicable: pour qu'icloud puisse etre lié aux données mots de passe (le trousseau recuperé de l'ancienne install)


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ne serait ce pas à cause de ce que je mentionnais ?
> gestion des mots de passe via icloud
> demande qui alors est explicable: pour qu'icloud puisse etre lié aux données mots de passe (le trousseau recuperé de l'ancienne install)



Si c'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

j'ai pas encore fouiné toutes  les subtilités mavericks
(perso je laisse toujours une marge de temps avant,histoire de s'interesser qu'aux versions révisées qui corrigent les bourdes de jeunesse)

mais j'aii vu pas mal de fils
*tous OS : souci de icloud
et plus recemment
*couac icloud mavericks

--
concernant nassim13 je pencherai pour un couac log icloud  à l'ancienne ou bug special mavericks (pas encore corrigé)

et bien entendu on voit des pages donnant des manips 
et je trouve ca limite car entre """"" réparation légitime """ et "contournement pas forcement  très légitime"
(et je posterai pas)


----------

